# Key fobs work from low range only!



## yqandil (Sep 15, 2014)

I've cruze 2011.. I removed the battery negative cable for about 25 days. When I put it back everything in the car worked properly except the key fobs.

Both key fobs only function from very low range specifically when I point the key fob to the mirror or (central console) through the side windows.

Please advice on the matter!

Do the key fobs need programming? If so, could this be done without going to the dealership?

Thanks.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

My guess would be low batteries in the key fobs. Have you tried replacing the key fob batteries?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm going with fob batteries too.....they are now four years old.

Rob


----------



## Aerogeek (Aug 23, 2014)

To extend the range put the key fob against your head and press the button :whatdoyouthink:

http://videos.komando.com/watch/532...e-way-to-double-your-car-remote-key-fob-range


----------



## yqandil (Sep 15, 2014)

Well, today I replaced the key fob battery but unfortunately still have the same problem. The key fobs only operate when pointed to the central console from a very low range! :sad010:


----------



## lsguntu (4 mo ago)

Any one has any idea why ? I replaced batteries in key fob but still the same. Works only when I am at the door.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Same issue even got a new fob. So it’s something car related.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Aerogeek said:


> To extend the range put the key fob against your head and press the button


This works, it turns your body into an antenna. You can press the fob against any bare skin, I use on the side of my neck.

Just change the batteries too, and you will be fine.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

lsguntu said:


> Any one has any idea why ? I replaced batteries in key fob but still the same. Works only when I am at the door.


EMI. Too many shitty devices. Not enough enforcement and fines. Nothing wrong with car. Just bad luck with the frequency it uses.


----------

